# What 'sports' car?



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

So I'm very undecisive after owning my mk1 TT for 6 months whether to enter the money pit of modifying it properly or to skip that and upgrade to another car..

With that...if you weren't completely in love with your TT (which most of you are) what would you recommend?

I'm kind of drawn to the Nissan 350Z, nice V6 2 seat RWD car for some pretty decent prices but I've found myself pondering over BMW 645's so my criteria is a little broad;
"Fast"
Good looking
Preferably Not hatchback.
Not FWD
Under 8K

Go. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## dozer (Apr 16, 2014)

Tbh I was looking at a Bmw 745i before I got the tt (strange I know) Bitta luxury with good power also. if I had £8k tho id be tempted by a r34 skyline.

Just my personal choice


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

dozer said:


> Tbh I was looking at a Bmw 745i before I got the tt (strange I know) Bitta luxury with good power also. if I had £8k tho id be tempted by a r34 skyline.
> 
> Just my personal choice


The 7 series is a bit big for me, I do really like the 645 though but good ones are thin on the ground with my budget.

An R34 skyline I would LOVE, however insurance wouldn't (reasonably) touch me due to my age, cheapest quotes are around £3000.

However I can insure a 350Z, my TT, the 645 etc all for around £600..


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

I can however insure a TT supra for £600, I was pretty tempted by these but other than a skyline I'd like a slightly more modern car


----------



## dozer (Apr 16, 2014)

Supra is still a great looking car, money saved from not buying a 350z/370z could be put towards tuning the engine


----------



## dozer (Apr 16, 2014)

Just to tempt you lol

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... tt/2241446


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

dozer said:


> Just to tempt you lol
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... tt/2241446


Tempt me all you like lol, insurers pretty much view all Skylines as the GTR models and insurance is a killer on them 

Supra's are lovely cars and pretty much tick my boxes, wouldn't save much from a 350Z though as decent ones go for pretty much the same price, Though the difference in potential between the two is night and day...when funds allow. :lol:

I thought I'd talked my self off of them but maybe not, nice to hear other suggestions though


----------



## dozer (Apr 16, 2014)

TomBorehamUK said:


> dozer said:
> 
> 
> > Just to tempt you lol
> ...


A nive e36 M3 evo are also a nice car, but finding one that hasn't been abused is hard, same with any RWD suppose


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The 645ci is a great car, although it's not 'sporty' in the same way a Z4 or a Boxster is. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another though.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Spandex said:


> The 645ci is a great car, although it's not 'sporty' in the same way a Z4 or a Boxster is. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another though.


Yeah that's my main reservation about it, I do like a Z4 hardtop though a decent one isn't really in my price range either..


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It does handle very well, and I love the N62 engine (I've had both the 645 and 545 and currently have an old E39 with the previous incarnation of the 4.4l V8) but I think the sheer size and weight make it feel less sporty than it really is.

I think it comes down to perception rather than actual handling or performance. I went from a Z4 to the 645 and as soon as I drove one I knew I preferred it. I think you need to have a test drive to decide.

If you do go for one, particularly at the bottom end of the market where less of the option list has been ticked, the only thing I'd insist on would be professional nav (identified by the 8.8" widescreen and second CD slot instead of the cubby hole on the business nav version). Sports seats are a nice to have too.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Spandex said:


> It does handle very well, and I love the N62 engine (I've had both the 645 and 545 and currently have an old E39 with the previous incarnation of the 4.4l V8) but I think the sheer size and weight make it feel less sporty than it really is.
> 
> I think it comes down to perception rather than actual handling or performance. I went from a Z4 to the 645 and as soon as I drove one I knew I preferred it. I think you need to have a test drive to decide.
> 
> If you do go for one, particularly at the bottom end of the market where less of the option list has been ticked, the only thing I'd insist on would be professional nav (identified by the 8.8" widescreen and second CD slot instead of the cubby hole on the business nav version). Sports seats are a nice to have too.


I think you're right, I'll look into booking into a test drive at the end of the week for both a 350Z and 645 and see how I get on.
The Widescreen Nav would definitely be a must I've already decided that, same for the 350 even though that comes with the vehicle excise duty price hike as they're only on the post 2006 facelift models.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

TomBorehamUK said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > The 645ci is a great car, although it's not 'sporty' in the same way a Z4 or a Boxster is. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another though.
> ...


There are quite a few Z4C's south of £10k now.

Reckon you'd be able to pick one up for £8k (60k miles etc)

How about an S2K?


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

DPG said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Yeah 8K is really the bare minimum for the Z4 coupe, quick search now the lowest price on PH was £7600 for a CAT D, next up was £8500 ...but I shouldn't rule it out.

The S2K isn't for me


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

XKR??


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> XKR??


For under 8K? :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

TomBorehamUK said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > XKR??
> ...


Loads of XKRs for under £8k... Maybe you're thinking of the new shape.

Given the choice I'd take the 645ci over an XKR though. The XKR is faster, but that's all it's got going for it.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Spandex said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > Danny1 said:
> ...


Yeah I was thinking of the new shape, my bad 

Though I do share your opinion on the old XKR


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I was once considering buying an XK8 or an XKR, and to be honest I struggled to see the point of the XKR after a few test drives. Sure it was quick, but it still just felt like a cruiser - and if you just want a beautiful cruiser, the standard XK8 fits the bill perfectly for less money.

I think a lot of people just think 'faster = better' but sometimes the engine that suits a car best isn't the most powerful.


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Spandex said:


> I was once considering buying an XK8 or an XKR, and to be honest I struggled to see the point of the XKR after a few test drives. Sure it was quick, but it still just felt like a cruiser - and if you just want a beautiful cruiser, the standard XK8 fits the bill perfectly for less money.
> 
> I think a lot of people just think 'faster = better' but sometimes the engine that suits a car best isn't the most powerful.


Yeah I'm just not very keen on the shape of them to be honest, all feels too afternoon tea for me 

Yeah that's right I think I'm just stroking my young ego looking for something quick, but out and out speed isn't my main concern, if it was I'd buy a VX220 or something else silly light and be done with it


----------

